# BBC, documentary on MQM & Altaf Hussain.



## airmarshal

according to MQM fanboys on this forum, this too will be lifafa journalism. 

Najam Sethi said about this documentary in his program this last weekend. 

The video is not available yet. Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Be sure to post a youtube link too please.


----------



## Patriots

Aeronaut said:


> Be sure to post a youtube link too please.



Hamaray paas nahi chalta YT


----------



## darkinsky

airmarshal said:


> according to MQM fanboys on this forum, this too will be lifafa journalism.
> 
> Najam Sethi said about this documentary in his program this last weekend.
> 
> The video is not available yet. Looking forward to it.



hope it doesnt disappoint you after waiting for so long

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

BBC documentary regarding MQM & Altaf Hussain online tonight at 2:35am PST 10:35pm BST
link 1 Watch BBC TWO live, BBC TWO live streaming, watch BBC TWO uk channel online | 1tvlive.in
Link 2 LiveTvCafe.net - Watch Live Tv Channels Online Free - BBC Two (Powered by FreeTvAll)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

80 users online .. Altaf bhai is really loved here PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

!


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

pak-marine said:


> 80 users online .. Altaf bhai is really loved here PDF



the guy is in trouble. karma time I guess, everybody wanna watch if karma is really that bittch !

*UK says Altaf Hussains disband ISI letter is authentic*

The British government has confirmed that the Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) leader Altaf Hussain wrote to the then Prime Minister Tony Blair in September 2001, calling for the abolition of the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), Pakistans premier spy agency.

According to information released under the Freedom of Information Act, the letter was dated 23 September 2001, signed by Altaf Hussain and delivered to 10 Downing Street by Nirj Deva, who is currently a Member of the European Parliament (MEP) for the Southeast of England.

The British government was assured of MQMs support in countering terrorism in Pakistan in return for help in achieving equitable participation in governing the province of Sindh and in disbanding the ISI. The letter appealed that the ISI secret agency must be disbanded otherwise the ISI will continue to produce many Osama-bin-Ladens and Talibans in future.

The MQM letter offered to provide many demonstrations in Karachi in favour of the international community combating terrorism within five days notice after this agreement is signed, putting hundreds of thousands of people on the streets of Karachi and unlimited resources throughout the towns and villages in the province of Sindh and the province of Punjab to some extent, to monitor the activities of fundamentalists and Taliban-led organisations, and also to monitor the activities of Madrasas (religious schools).It also promised the UK to ensure select groups to penetrate Afghanistan in the form of aid workers so as to enhance the Western agencies intelligence information capabilities.

In return for these services, the alleged letter asked for equitable participation in the governance of the province of Sindh and the Federation as partners; genuine, equitable participation in all spheres of life including education, employment, army and administration; local policing consisting of Muhajirs and Sindhis.

Britains Foreign Office has confirmed the Prime Ministers Office received a letter from Mr Altaf Hussain which was passed to the Foreign and Commonwealth Office (FCO) for a response, said the Cabinet Office, adding: No information is held indicating that a response was sent to Mr Hussain.

The FCO has confirmed further: On 27 September 2001, the FCO received correspondence, via No.10, from Mr Nirj Deva MEP enclosing a copy of the letter from Mr Hussain. Mr Ben Bradshaw MP, the then Parliamentary Under Secretary of State at the FCO, replied to Mr Devas letter.

The News has obtained a copy of this reply to Mr Nirj Deva MEP, which states, Thank you for your letter of 23 September to the Prime Minister, enclosing correspondence from Mr Altaf Hussain, leader of the Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM). Ben Bradshaw MP, UKs then Foriegn Office Minister, stated that he was replying as he was the minister responsible for our relations with Pakistan.

Couched in diplomacy, the letter goes on to welcome Mr Hussains condemnation of all forms of terrorism, his desire to assist the international community and support for democracy. Terrorists operate without regard for borders, so the fight against terrorism needs to be a global and concerted one.

It is clear that the UK did not take up the offer of help from the MQM leader and preferred to deal with the-then head of the state. Added the minister: I applaud President Musharrafs courageous decision to support the international coalition and welcome his proposals to restore democratic government in Pakistan. I hope that he and the people of Pakistan can count on the MQM and other political parties to play a constructive role in securing Pakistans future.

Nirj Deva MEP (whose real name is Niranjan Joseph De Silva Deva-Aditya and was born in Sri Lanka) agreed that he passed on the letter from the MQM to 10 Downing Street but said he was not aware of the contents of the letter and did not agree with the demands made within it. I was asked by the MQM to pass on this letter to Tony Blair. I dont take sides but if my constituents ask me to pass their letters to government departments then I will not say no. It is a standard practice for me and I have to listen to my constituents.

Nirj Deva told The News that he knew Muhammad Anwar since 1992, and Dr Imran Farooq from 2000 onwards. I was introduced to Dr Farooq by Muhammad Anwar. On the face of it the letter, though unsubtle, is offering help to the Coalition. Other than the idiotic clause about the ISI, the other conditions appear to be pro-West and pro-democracy at a time when I suppose Pakistan was under military rule. Whether Hussain could have delivered cannot be measured other than by the experts in the FCO. No doubt they thought this was a lot of hot air, hence their bland reply to me.

In September 2011, a war of words broke out between the former Sindh home minister Zulfikar Mirza and the MQM. Mirza alleged that the letter was written by the MQM but the MQM strongly denied having anything to do with it.

On September 4, 2011, Ansar Abbasi quoted one of the countrys leading spymasters as confirming that the alleged letter was written by the MQM leader. This assertion was robustly denied on September 6, 2011 by Mustafa Kamal, MQMs leading figure, who held a press conference in Karachi and termed the letter baseless, akin to a media trial of the party.

UK says Altaf Hussain


now thats something which qualifies as traitorous !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

in HD

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Leader

okay guys rush in, here is our treat for the first Ramadan. @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

i think farooq sattar absolutely nailed the interview

there is something going on against MQM for sure, i mean the trial isnt over but there are so many efforts to badname MQM

i hope MQM succeeds in this though



Leader said:


> the guy is in trouble. karma time I guess, everybody wanna watch if karma is really that bittch !
> 
> now thats something which qualifies as traitorous !!



says the guy who thinks of akber bugti as a guy who was wrongfully murdered 

PTI bachas shouldnt teach us who is traitor esp when they question how was akber bugti traitor* when there was no court trial*

bunch of retards


----------



## Leader

BBC is under pro-taliban influence. Farooq Sattar     



darkinsky said:


> says the guy who thinks of akber bugti as a guy who was wrongfully murdered
> 
> PTI bachas shouldnt teach us who is traitor esp when they question how was akber bugti traitor* when there was no court trial*
> 
> bunch of retards



I know you have emotional and ideological bonding with MQM, its natural for you to be nerves but this is a documented evidence that can lead to something. that is why I said so.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## slapshot

Leader said:


> BBC is under pro-taliban influence. Farooq Sattar
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have emotional and ideological bonding with MQM, its natural for you to be nerves but this is a documented evidence that can lead to something. that is why I said so.



Aur kia kehta Farooq Sattar, Anchor nay wich kar k rakhi hui thee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> i think farooq sattar absolutely nailed the interview
> 
> there is something going on against MQM for sure, i mean the trial isnt over but there are so many efforts to badname MQM
> 
> i hope MQM succeeds in this though
> 
> 
> 
> says the guy who thinks of akber bugti as a guy who was wrongfully murdered
> 
> PTI bachas shouldnt teach us who is traitor esp when they question how was akber bugti traitor* when there was no court trial*
> 
> bunch of retards




Taafu who threatens now and then to break pakistan and offers his services to British government to malign pakistan. Lakh di lanat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> I know you have emotional and ideological bonding with MQM, its natural for you to be nerves but this is a documented evidence that can lead to something. that is why I said so.



sorry but i thought i was reasoning with you?

you comments i can read very clearly

clearly you have a comprehension problem, its clear you are a guy with biased views

so what do you think about akber bugti now 

declaring one traitor, other not, any secrets to tell 

or is this because you follow PTI blindly?


----------



## mr42O

A total amount of 400 000£ in cash was found from MQM office and Altaf Hussain house. Dont forget his property. He is in big time trouble.


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> sorry but i thought i was reasoning with you?
> 
> you comments i can read very clearly
> 
> clearly you have a comprehension problem, its clear you are a guy with biased views
> 
> so what do you think about akber bugti now
> 
> declaring one traitor, other not, any secrets to tell
> 
> or is this because you follow PTI blindly?



do you think that writing such a letter to tony was a right thing to do?


----------



## slapshot

Leader said:


> the guy is in trouble. karma time I guess, everybody wanna watch if karma is really that bittch !
> 
> *UK says Altaf Hussain&#8217;s &#8216;disband ISI&#8217; letter is authentic*
> 
> . The letter appealed that the &#8220;ISI secret agency must be disbanded otherwise the ISI will continue to produce *many Osama-bin-Ladens and Talibans* in future&#8221;.



Apparently he removed his own name from this list  Considering its widly claimed it was ISI who formed the MQM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

mr42O said:


> in HD



the video needs to go up in the thread post. put it there.


----------



## Leader

I wonder what the anchor be thinking after recording Farooq Sattar interview, even during the interview he tried to stop him from denying/lying... obviously he was annoyed... 

just wonder he going back to his house and saying to his wife, oh dear, I found the "real terrorist organization in Pakistan, operated from north London and that is truth and nothing but the truth, I swear on my head, this is the truth"

or he must have pre cautioned his wife and children....... 

atleast some drama must have taken place, I am sure !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

slapshot said:


> Apparently he removed his own name from this list  Considering its widly claimed it was ISI who formed the MQM.



lol, the simpletons dont even know the history of MQM

there is 1000 times more chance that ISI created PTI because seeing that PTI was nothing but tanga party for so long and all of the sudden it got all the lotas just like PMLQ

some analysts also explained why immy was fond of musharraf in the starting years when PMLQ was gonna be formed

actually immy bhai wanted PMLQ for himself i mean all lotas joinging him to make PTI powerful instead of PMLQ, but it went other way and immy got thainga for supporting mush 



Leader said:


> I wonder what the anchor be thinking after recording Farooq Sattar interview, even during the interview he tried to stop him from denying/lying... obviously he was annoyed...
> 
> just wonder he going back to his house and saying to his wife, oh dear, I found the "real terrorist organization in Pakistan, operated from north London and that is truth and nothing but the truth, I swear on my head, this is the truth"
> 
> or he must have pre cautioned his wife and children.......
> 
> atleast some drama must have taken place, I am sure !!




what did farooq sattar lied?

MQM has problems but PTI as we all know is no innocent either as it pretends to be like jamaat islami

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rohailmalhi

Put this clown in Jail .

Identify the dens and do an operation clean up just like 1992. Kill all these terrorists. 

May the city of lights become the city of peace as well. Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistanisage

I think the organization that should be disbanded in Pakistan is not ISI but this Murderous Organization called MQM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

Here is the video of Altaf Hussain's murderous MQM. I hope you can see it. 

altaf - YouTube


----------



## pakistanitarzan

Altaf Don and Mutahida Qatil Movement is in big trouble!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Farooq Sattar couldn't be a more obvious liar. Now that is what we call journalism, to come with proof and make them speechless. After this MQM has become an internationally known terrorist political organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

obviously a sazish to implicate pyaray alataf bhai by the brits so they can run for elections is karanchi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> okay guys rush in, here is our treat for the first Ramadan. @Jazzbot



Just watched the video which was shared by my friend at FB, I was laughing at poor farooq sattar towards the end..  The interesting part was the UK govt's role in all this taffu drama and the letter of Altaf Hussain, these things are unveiled for the first time I guess.. I'm now expecting a wave against Taffu in UK media after this documentary.. :smoking:

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Wadera

According to an MQM journo/supporter AKCHISHTI .. Farooq Sattar and Ishrat Ibad are cancers .. source is below:

https://twitter.com/akchishti/status/354693844660518912

akchishti
&#8207;@akchishti
local leadership without generalizing has destroyed AH&#8217;s dreams&#8211; they had been corrupt & incompetent.Dr.Farooq Sattar,IshratEbad are cancers
Reply Retweet Favorite More


This is coming from an MQM person ... not an enemy. I guess AK Chishti realized that Farooq Sattar will screw up the interview .. FS lived up to the expectations .. 

Insha'Allah more good news to come

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

The best excuse one can find in Pakistan, no reference to context! Shaba Farooq Sattar...taken out of context!

Shayed Tafay ki paidaish bhi out of context thi!

And he starts off by saying that BBC has been infiltrated by pro-Taliban elements!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Why dont "dear leader of MQM" return to Pakistan to answer to court cases against him

calling it a peace party while hiding in London and issuing violent sermons is cowardice

it's a mafia....everything they do fits the rubric of mafia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Then another good old excuse, the matter is under investigation, I won't comment!


----------



## RangerPK

darkinsky said:


> !



How about you open your eyes and stop being such an Altaf Hussain Fan Boy.


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Just watched the video which was shared by my friend at FB, I was laughing at poor farooq sattar towards the end..  The interesting part was the UK govt's role in all this taffu drama and the letter of Altaf Hussain, these things are unveiled for the first time I guess.. I'm now expecting a wave against Taffu in UK media after this documentary.. :smoking:



Not only that its first time that UK media has spoken but also questioned the role of british govt in it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> what did farooq sattar lied?
> 
> MQM has problems but PTI as we all know is no innocent either as it pretends to be like jamaat islami



do you think that writing a letter to tony was a right thing to do?

further there maybe agenda on which they are doing all this to trap Altaf, apparently he is in trouble not only with the murder case but also with money laundering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Drama king will be defeated by another drama 
Mr.Hussein is in big trouble...oh,I do smell..something is cooking...!?


----------



## Khalidr

Farooq Sattar seems to me so chutiya, he is just denying and not responding, he is not ready to answer properly, he was trying to run from question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turbo charged

British police should think out of the box.........

they also interrogate from were altaf terrorist learned acting?

did mirza masroor qadiani hooked him up with some jewish hollywood actor?

cause the way he is acting after hearing the news of imran farooq's murder is quite surprising and also were was the script written for the little drama that was performed after the hearing of imran farooq's murder....

you would also be surprised that not only he acted well in front of live cameras but also his gang member who were wiping off his tears acted well.


*Inside the mind of psychopathic serial killer*

do you now sir understand why altaf used to do comedy for the crowd?

choran kha loo video........the video in which he is singing songs and dancing and being cheeky with the media

well sir that was all acting....something he had planned long ago in his criminal mind......so that if ever he gets caught and framed....his lawyers can use the video to claim lunacy.....and so that altaf could be moved to mental asylum from the tower of london.......

i wont be surprised if he already has a prescription for usage of psychotic medicines in advance which will be used in his defence once he is brought in chains before the competent court of law.


----------



## Major Sam



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

About time this murderous thug and his party's reality came out in the open for the world to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Porus

Khalidr said:


> Farooq Sattar seems to me so chutiya, he is just denying and not responding, he is not ready to answer properly, he was trying to run from question.



Because Farooq Sattar had spent the whole night memorizing only these poorly structured sentences, this is what he was mentally prepared to say regardless of the nature of the documentary. Altaf's most loyal toady put together all the random English phrases and words the megalomaniacs and demagogues of his ilk in Pakistan routinely use while talking in Urdu, and barfed the blather in his refined lalookheti accent before the BBC man. The anchorperson of BBC could at least ask this dumbo where the hell did he see the influence of radical forces in this short documentary, but he was already overwhelmed by the oratorical prowess of Farooq Sattar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Porus said:


> Because Farooq Sattar had spent the whole night memorizing only these poorly structured sentences, this is what he was mentally prepared to say regardless of the nature of the documentary. Altaf's most loyal toady put together all the random English phrases and words the megalomaniacs and demagogues of his ilk in Pakistan routinely use while talking in Urdu, *and barfed the blather in his refined lalookheti accent before the BBC man*. The anchorperson of BBC could at least ask this dumbo where the hell did he see the influence of radical forces in this short documentary, but he was already overwhelmed by the oratorical prowess of Farooq Sattar.



porus do like imitating english and their accent like a monkey ? do you kiss their hands too to receive their blessings?

if you were born in lalukhet would you have any inferiority complex

sorry dude but you are one of those confused desis with inferiority complex who will die copying the angrez and guess what you will never become a total angrez even if you die trying


----------



## Chak Bamu

I have am cross-posting from another thread. I think what I wrote is very relevant here too.
---------------------------------------------
PML-N decided long time ago not to entertain MQM as a coalition partner. During last five years, MQM made a number of attempts to woo PML-N, but it was rebuffed each time. In case anyone remembers MQM's leaders calling Ch. Nisar "Mr. Bean", well that was the time MQM gave up on PML-N. They again made a half-hearted attempt to get on PML-N's good side, but no use. NS seems to have made up his mind quite firmly. This then gave PTI some space in Karachi, just because MQM wanted PTI to get a measured and reasonable response from Karachi. The objective seems to have been to ruffle PML-N. This again did not work. In fact it worked to MQM's disadvantage when PTI offered resistance to MQM and established itself as a threat in the last elections.

NS has some sort of strategy for MQM, I suppose. But it is certainly not a priority for him. If I were him, I would just relax about MQM and see it self-destruct and have others take shots at it as it goes down.

Important question is what is IK going to do about MQM? He has done a bit and shall do some more.

MQM is a pirate ship going down like the Titanic. Pity those who thought they had a savior in Altaf Hussain. They have just found that he is actually a clown. They would not say it yet, but his mental state is obvious. And of course this mental state of his has a spill-over effect when die-hard MQM cadres try to raise a specter of 'Balochistan'. They think that it is going to scare the rest of us. But no one has time to think about what they want to do with this scare tactic, we are too busy laughing yet. Just take a look at Farooq Sattar trying to defend his leader's mentally unstable gibberish. MQM has such talent that is being wasted to prop a lost cause.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...take-against-altaf-hussain.html#ixzz2YllLjztm
-----------------------------------------

There is no way any one can defend Altaf Hussain. Farooq Sattar was pitiful. I wonder how he was persuaded to defend the indefensible? 

The fact is that MQM has lost itself and can not find the way. The only way it can survive is if AH steps down for good, along with a few sycophantic cronies. I cringe when I see obviously smart and talented people of MQM sucking up to AH in their interviews. MQM ought to become a committee affair and should be run like a proper political party. They must go back to their roots of public service and renounce violence. MQM must redefine itself in a new multi-party context. It must outperform other parties fairly and squarely. They can do it, if only they can get away from 1) a self-imposed victim complex, 2) snobbish airs of being "the descendants of the makers of Pakistan", and 3) an obsession with 'feudalism', and (most importantly) 4) a culture of violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

I hope this grilling of MQM continues.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Khalidr said:


> Farooq Sattar seems to me so chutiya, he is just denying and not responding, he is not ready to answer properly, he was trying to run from question.



absolutely dodging the questions....


im not trying to offend MQM supporters here because politics only divides people....but these MQM group and their affiliated gangs are nothing more than mafia

the words of the former MQM guy who defected and took an asylum -- his words were chilling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

bbc spokesperson ne farooq sattar ke achi khaasi li...i feel bad for him .....but why is UK on to him after so many years?


----------



## Patriots

Leader said:


> BBC is under pro-taliban influence. Farooq Sattar



Yes indeed ... Pro Taliban factor is much effective in UK because he spent his almost whole life in UK & got married with UK woman  

Note: Taliban means TTP not Afghan Taliban ... And TTP are baghal baccha of America & Europe ..........



mafiya said:


> Taafu who threatens now and then to break pakistan and offers his services to British government to malign pakistan. Lakh di lanat



This is definitely to be condemned & matter of treason ... And case must be filed in Pakistan ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

Sedqal said:


>



This is 2 months older video ...........

http://www.defence.pk/forums/political-videos/254049-london-police-has-declined-take-any-action-against-altaf-hussain.html#post4323415


----------



## Leader

Money laundering cases will give Altaf hussain 14 years jail and provoking violence can result life in prison due to anti-terrorist laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> Money laundering cases will give Altaf hussain 14 years jail and provoking violence can result life in prison due to anti-terrorist laws.



The money laundering and failure to declare income and pay taxes will get him a stiff sentence if proven guilty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Interesting point again.. 
"Whenever the MQM requests VISA's.. they are given instantly".. 

Does it not state clearly that the makers of British foreign policy are involved in protecting the MQM. However , they will have no qualms letting go of him if they believe they can replace an asset with another.

Farooq Sattar: "Pro Taliban and Radical forces.. == PTI.. got that right"
"Influence on program.. not so.. mostly angry young men"


----------



## xyxmt

Leader said:


> BBC is under pro-taliban influence. Farooq Sattar
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have emotional and ideological bonding with MQM, its natural for you to be nerves but this is a documented evidence that can lead to something. that is why I said so.



Its not emotional or ideological bonding, its the nature of wafadari and the agony to admit I was wrong all along which forces him to continue supporting this mass murderer and I am sure deep inside he hate speaking in support of this murderer because he will be questioned about it on the day of judgement.

This is same as you still supporting PTI knowing well that PTI was just a balloon with nothing much to show and Imran is not what he pretends to be, visiting UK to attend a elephant support conference and claiming to go there for health treatment (for which he used to make fun of NS) all this when govt is calling for all parties conference on terrorism of which Imran is a self proclaimed expert



darkinsky said:


> sorry but i thought i was reasoning with you?
> 
> you comments i can read very clearly
> 
> clearly you have a comprehension problem, its clear you are a guy with biased views
> 
> so what do you think about akber bugti now
> 
> declaring one traitor, other not, any secrets to tell
> 
> or is this because you follow PTI blindly?



FFF Akbar bugti he was also killed by MQM supported killer, talk about Bhai Altaf Bhai, you have tendency of linking MQM with everything.


----------



## xyxmt

darkinsky said:


> lol, the simpletons dont even know the history of MQM
> 
> there is 1000 times more chance that ISI created PTI because seeing that PTI was nothing but tanga party for so long and all of the sudden it got all the lotas just like PMLQ
> 
> some analysts also explained why immy was fond of musharraf in the starting years when PMLQ was gonna be formed
> 
> actually immy bhai wanted PMLQ for himself i mean all lotas joinging him to make PTI powerful instead of PMLQ, but it went other way and immy got thainga for supporting mush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did farooq sattar lied?
> 
> MQM has problems but PTI as we all know is no innocent either as it pretends to be like jamaat islami



and MQM was a hit the day it was created??
It went no where for first 10 years, i dont know how old are you but I can guess from your writing that you werent around then, I lived thru this time I had friends killed, some ran away from country. MQM got popular after a controlled attack on a bus at sohrab goth taking mohajirs to Hayderabad rally....yes just one bus that was the total MQM support back then. Now stop writing crap about you knowing all the history


----------



## Thorough Pro

He is a doctor? He cant even speak simple English sentences properly. He must have passed MQM way (open book cheating), the so called "educated elite" and how shameless lying like a snake, but sooner or later they will face their creator and answer for all their crimes and their lies. 



Porus said:


> Because Farooq Sattar had spent the whole night memorizing only these poorly structured sentences, this is what he was mentally prepared to say regardless of the nature of the documentary. Altaf's most loyal toady put together all the random English phrases and words the megalomaniacs and demagogues of his ilk in Pakistan routinely use while talking in Urdu, and barfed the blather in his refined lalookheti accent before the BBC man. The anchorperson of BBC could at least ask this dumbo where the hell did he see the influence of radical forces in this short documentary, but he was already overwhelmed by the oratorical prowess of Farooq Sattar.


----------



## yesboss

What an idiot Farooq satar, claiming that BBC and the british govt. has been influenced by Taliban's, was he nuts. What did Altaf thought that he could kill a man in london like he does in karachi and then put a cry show on tv like he always do and get away with it.
The British PM said that the enemies of pakistan are their enemies, i guess he was referring to altaf hussein in particular and all the other militant groups.


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> The money laundering and failure to declare income and pay taxes will get him a stiff sentence if proven guilty.



I think they are overboard in harbouring him. he is now a threat to their own reputation. or a snake gone too big to handle.

I am sure whatever they will do is primarily in their own interest.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Leader said:


> Money laundering cases will give Altaf hussain 14 years jail and provoking violence can result life in prison due to anti-terrorist laws.



And maybe losing the passport the most important asset after having power in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

The most positive thing is that now increasingly MQM walay hi khud distance kar rahay hain apne aap ko "bhai" se.

Altaf is a liability on MQM. There was a statistic I was reading that 90 walay ilakay se 30,000 votes PTI ko paray thay.


----------



## Hyde

Awesome said:


> The most positive thing is that now increasingly MQM walay hi khud distance kar rahay hain apne aap ko "bhai" se.
> 
> Altaf is a liability on MQM. There was a statistic I was reading that 90 walay ilakay se 30,000 votes PTI ko paray thay.



Yes Sir 30,000 votes for PTI from the adjacents of 9 zero headquarters of MQM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Awesome said:


> The most positive thing is that now increasingly MQM walay hi khud distance kar rahay hain apne aap ko "bhai" se.
> 
> Altaf is a liability on MQM. There was a statistic I was reading that 90 walay ilakay se 30,000 votes PTI ko paray thay.



jamaat islami boycotted before 12 and thats why PTI got the votes of jamaat islami and PTI its self


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> I think they are overboard in harbouring him. he is now a threat to their own reputation. or a snake gone too big to handle.
> 
> I am sure whatever they will do is primarily in their own interest.



As a snake, they have raised much bigger ones and killed them when they wanted. He is nobody in that regard.

However, nobody messes with the tax man. Nobody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

Any body knows Mr Altaf Hussain was 8th Bloch Regt sepoy and kick out from Army by FGCM


----------



## L@eeq

Tehmasib said:


> Any body knows Mr Altaf Hussain was 8th Bloch Regt sepoy and kick out from Army by FGCM



wahen rehny dety dhakan ko..... army has done a great damage kicking him out of army


----------



## Jungibaaz

Just watched the BBC newsnight edition on the MQM.
Most pathetic arguments by Farooq Sattar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazorMC

Jungibaaz said:


> Just watched the BBC newsnight edition on the MQM.
> Most pathetic arguments by Farooq Sattar.



He was still denying that Altaf Hussain even said those things. Even though he saw the whole video clip himself.

This is why MQM is suffering. A.Hussain makes a hateful statement then Rabita comittee says that he never said it or that it was out of context.



Argus Panoptes said:


> As a snake, they have raised much bigger ones and killed them when they wanted. He is nobody in that regard.
> 
> However, nobody messes with the tax man. Nobody.



True (again). The UK has a policy of harbouring these white-collared terrorists for political influence in other countries.

The problem, this time, was that MQM has got too much negative publicity (many thanks to PTI's educated segment) and they could no longer ignore his comments against the Pakistani population.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Jungibaaz said:


> Just watched the BBC newsnight edition on the MQM.
> Most pathetic arguments by Farooq Sattar.



This liar should be tried for money laundering and in Pakistan. 

How the f he got 400,000 pounds transfered from Pakistan to UK. 

No MQM wala can come and say they got that huge sum from UK. They did not. 

They took this money from Pakistan from all the Bhatta Khori they do on daily basis. 

I used to say Altaf mota chor, bhatta khor. (this theft of 400,000 pounds of cash, I mean f@cking cash) proves it beyond reasonable doubt. 

This Fooqa bhai should also be hanged high in the middle of saddar for all the killings and robberies committed in my beautiful city, in my beautiful country. 

But he won't be.

As a nation we are Islamist Eunuchs, 
 
We want to outsource our criminals to UK and US. We don't want to try them here. 

Because we got no backbone. 

What a pathetic liear this Fooqa bhai is. 

So shameless that he sits in front of TV cameras and lies through his teeth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

I have never seen anyone going so retard, protecting another retard. Farooq Sattar, I mean farooq retard sucks


----------



## pkuser2k12

koi haal nae haq paraton ka


----------



## darkinsky

FaujHistorian said:


> This liar should be tried for money laundering and in Pakistan.
> 
> *How the f he got 400,000 pounds transfered from Pakistan to UK.
> *
> No MQM wala can come and say they got that huge sum from UK. They did not.
> 
> *They took this money from Pakistan from all the Bhatta Khori* they do on daily basis.
> 
> I used to say Altaf mota chor, bhatta khor. (this theft of 400,000 pounds of cash, I mean f@cking cash) proves it beyond reasonable doubt.



do you have any proof of MQM bhatta khori, and others like your ganja's LeJ, TTP arnt involved too?

lol why dont you be the prosecutor, in this way you will earn some money too


----------



## Sinnerman108

darkinsky said:


> do you have any proof of MQM bhatta khori, and others like your ganja's LeJ, TTP arnt involved too?
> 
> lol why dont you be the prosecutor, in this way you will earn some money too



IF

You have half a brain cell still working in your skull you'd better keep mum and contemplate change.


----------



## Slav Defence

Guys again these personal attacks!?
If you all disagree with each other,or your ideas collapse with each other and you have 'will' to argue,then you should all first of all learn to respect each other.
You aggression and personal attack cannot change anyone's mentality,instead you will boost his/her 'zid' (stubbornness) to argue and thus thread will not give anyone fruitful result.
There still lies a specific community in Pakistan which is afraid to trust and is afraid of change,because they think that new changes will not give any fruitful results.
We must secure them,by showing what proposals we have and how we can bring better change.If once we will succeed in showing them the better change,their mentality will be changed themselves,mouths shut and hearts ready to accept it.
Trust me,you worse enemies will be your best friends tomorrow,ready to give their lives for better cause.
For this purpose,if people of Karachi has shown their trust on Mr.Khan,then he must show them his excellent planning and performance,so that people's insecurity is decreased and trust increases.
If he succeed then we will be successful to show these people that how things can be done legally without any compromise with mafia and bhatta khor system,arguments are not enough-only performance can effect and bring change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

FaujHistorian said:


> Please go easy on meray bhai @darkinsky



lol dude you must be the clown, supporting MQM has nothing got to do me being a bihari

i have come across this very negative racist thing in other forums too and im sick of defending the behari thing, yes beharis are in MQM but in MQM there are loads of other ethnicities

1) babar ghauri is not behari

2) farooq sattar is a gujrati memon 

3) haider abbas rizvi is also not behari

4) altaf hussain is from uttar pradesh

5) nabeel gabol is a baloch guy

6) waseem akhter is a punjabi

7) nasreen jalil is from lucknow

mustafa kamal is probably the only bihari face in the MQM, and maybe saleem shahzaad etc

as for the educated people, biharis of pakistan are the most educated among the lot, there are many poor biharis too, but they all are hard working and coming out from the slums of orangi town

my family doesnt support MQM, but i do and its my own choice and i dont follow others

my own grand father was not a dehati and had podina farm in bihar, he was a civil engineer, he was a civil servant too in those days when it was very difficult to get into governmental jobs

my father is a marine engineer too, and im soon to be a mechanical engineer, my bihari uncles are all educated engineers and PHD and operating engineering firms in the US 

so please dont talk bad about my family next time OK?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Jungibaaz said:


> Just watched the BBC newsnight edition on the MQM.
> Most pathetic arguments by Farooq Sattar.



Well said...when it will be on air/???


----------



## darkinsky

RazorMC said:


> He was still denying that Altaf Hussain even said those things. Even though he saw the whole video clip himself.
> 
> This is why MQM is suffering. A.Hussain makes a hateful statement then Rabita comittee says that he never said it or that it was out of context.



my dear where has he deniad? he said it was taken out of context


----------



## Jungibaaz

Slav Defence said:


> Well said...when it will be on air/???



It was already aired. 
July 10th.

Available on youtube.

but since yt is banned in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

*Zulfiqar Mirza&#8217;s London trip is another bad news for Altaf Hussain*

This was bound to happen one day, the scariest nightmare for Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) and its leader Altaf Hussain. Dr. Zulfiqar Mirza, who carries the treasure trove of classified dossier on MQM&#8217;s mafia-like activities and its Don like Chief Altaf Hussain, has landed in London on the request of Scotland Yard officials. Mirza is a former home minister of Sindh province and too well-informed to be able to continue in office when MQM was a coalition partner of his party&#8217;s government in Sindh. He will reportedly help British authorities investigate among other charges, money laundering and incitement to violence against MQM chief Altaf Hussain.

According to DAWN, Mr. Zardari who is a long-time buddy of Mirza and chief of PPP has landed in London and is persuading Mirza not to assist the British authorities but Mirza has refused to oblige. The Scotland Yard officials requested Mirza to reproduce the evidences, he had offered to present against the MQM and its chief Altaf Hussain back in 2011.

Mirza had resigned as vice president of PPP&#8217;s Sindh chapter as well as membership of the Sindh Assembly following spat with MQM &#8211; the then coalition partner of President Zardari&#8217;s party at the center and in Sindh. He had leveled serious allegations on MQM terming the party and its head responsible for target killings in Karachi. He not only accused Sindh Governor Ishratul Ibad of patronizing target killers but also accused MQM&#8217;s former minister for ports and shipping Babar Ghauri of being responsible for disappearance of NATO containers.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...her-bad-news-altaf-hussain.html#ixzz2YwpayHyt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

darkinsky said:


> lol dude you must be the clown, supporting MQM has nothing got to do me being a bihari
> *A) *
> i have come across this very negative racist thing in other forums too and im sick of defending the behari thing, yes beharis are in MQM but in MQM there are loads of other ethnicities
> 
> 1) babar ghauri is not behari
> 
> 2) farooq sattar is a gujrati memon
> 
> 3) haider abbas rizvi is also not behari
> 
> 4) altaf hussain is from uttar pradesh
> 
> 5) nabeel gabol is a baloch guy
> 
> 6) waseem akhter is a punjabi
> 
> 7) nasreen jalil is from lucknow
> 
> mustafa kamal is probably the only bihari face in the MQM, and maybe saleem shahzaad etc
> *B) *
> as for the educated people, biharis of pakistan are the most educated among the lot, there are many poor biharis too, but they all are hard working and coming out from the slums of orangi town
> 
> my family doesnt support MQM, but i do and its my own choice and i dont follow others
> 
> my own grand father was not a dehati and had podina farm in bihar, he was a civil engineer, he was a civil servant too in those days when it was very difficult to get into governmental jobs
> 
> my father is a marine engineer too, and im soon to be a mechanical engineer, my bihari uncles are all educated engineers and PHD and operating engineering firms in the US
> 
> so please dont talk bad about my family next time OK?



Bhai Sahib.

Just curious. Have you ever gone to the ancestral village/town in Bihar? Have you seen the house/hut/castle/haveli of your forefathers?


*A) *
UP is part of BIMARU states just like Bihar. Both of them are riddled with casteism, false religiosity (Hindus, Muslims all), and sufer from abject poverty and lack of opportunities. Muslims being minority suffer the most just like harijans and untouchables. 

*B) *

This is the point I was making. 

Our families seems to have done extremely well in a very similar fashion. 

Meray bhai, 

Pakistan has blessed Biharis (and poor immigrants from BIMARU states) with free education and government and private jobs that are 100000 better than in Bihar or other BIMARU states. 


And thus it is impertive for our community to adopt a nationalist party rather than being stuck with BIMARU politics. 


I hope you understand now. 


peace to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

@FaujHistorian i have reported your racist posts, and im also putting you onthe ignore list , i cant take your garbage so please in future avoid quoting me from now on

good luck


----------



## FaujHistorian

usama waqas said:


> *Zulfiqar Mirzas London trip is another bad news for Altaf Hussain*
> 
> This was bound to happen one day, the scariest nightmare for Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) and its leader Altaf Hussain. Dr. Zulfiqar Mirza, who carries the treasure trove of classified dossier on MQMs mafia-like activities and its Don like Chief Altaf Hussain, has landed in London on the request of Scotland Yard officials.



I hope Mriza and his family remains safe and sound. 

More power to him. 

I am just curious as to why Zardari would chase Mirza and try to persuade him this way. 


peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Jungibaaz said:


> It was already aired.
> July 10th.
> 
> Available on youtube.
> 
> but since yt is banned in Pakistan.



I have seen this one. I thought that after this argument,Mr sattar has more stamina to run another program.


----------



## FaujHistorian

darkinsky said:


> @FaujHistorian i have reported your racist posts, and im also putting you onthe ignore list , i cant take your garbage so please in future avoid quoting me from now on
> 
> good luck




Please ignore me if you like. 


But you cannot accuse me of racism. I am just providing facts. 

If you can't answer the facts, please say so, but no false accusations. 

Because this is what Altaf Mota chor does. He accuses the rest of Pakistan for racism and yet his primary goal and politics is all based on one race. 


Sorry to say. 



peace to you. 

May you live long and prosper

May you have great spiritual experience during this holy month.

Amen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

darkinsky said:


> my dear where has he [fooqa terror] deniad [terror threats by Tafu mota chor]? he said it was taken out of context



And the BBC interviewer laughed at the criminal stance of fooqa.

Have you all gone blind and deaf?

Tafu mota chor clearly threatened of murder, and then actually got his opponents murdered. 

And

fooqa comes on TV and says it was taken out of context? my foot. 



And sorry to see blind followers like @darkinsky.

Who continue to support murder, deaths, bori-band politics, and bhatta khori, just because it is being committed by one particular ethnic group. 

So sad to see this. 


terribly sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Folks, it is quite upsetting to see senior members indulge in racial slurs(especially in a generalizing fashion). It does not befit you or the discussion.

Especially if you concurrently make this post on another thread.



> I did. Please avoid stereotyping.
> 
> Thank you



Quite the hypocritical approach is it not?


----------



## RazorMC

darkinsky said:


> my dear where has he deniad? he said it was taken out of context



See the episode again. He was initially claiming that Altaf bhai never said those things. RB has been doing this for years. First they deny then they say it was out of context.

You remember the "Karachi ko Pakistan se alag kar diya jaey" episode. RB first said that he never said this. But after being shown the clip again and again by the media, they just said it was out of context.



FaujHistorian said:


> I hope Mriza and his family remains safe and sound.
> 
> More power to him.
> 
> I am just curious as to why Zardari would chase Mirza and try to persuade him this way.
> 
> 
> peace



Rehman Malik and Mirza = Carrots and sticks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

RazorMC said:


> See the episode again. He was initially claiming that Altaf bhai never said those things. RB has been doing this for years. First they deny then they say it was out of context.



abe merey bhai aqal istemaal kerle thodi he never denied anything he said what BBC interpreted who not true, you need to see the context to understand that he was merely joking and people were laughing

the joke with bori is used because MQM workers were themselves killed by PPP and packed in boris and thats why he used bori as sarcasm







read this thing


----------



## RazorMC

darkinsky said:


> abe merey bhai aqal istemaal kerle thodi he never denied anything he said what BBC interpreted who not true, you need to see the context to understand that he was merely joking and people were laughing
> 
> the joke with bori is used because MQM workers were themselves killed by PPP and packed in boris and thats why he used bori as sarcasm
> ....





BBC Documentary about Altaf Hussain and MQM Money Laundering (10th July 2013) Full on BBC2 - YouTube

Watch 6:23 where F.Sattar denies.
At 13:25 he puts the blame on BBC for being pro-Taliban.
Then at 14:01 he denies the speech about body bags, later he says that people were laughing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

RazorMC said:


> BBC Documentary about Altaf Hussain and MQM Money Laundering (10th July 2013) Full on BBC2 - YouTube
> 
> Watch 6:23 where F.Sattar denies.
> At 13:25 he puts the blame on BBC for being pro-Taliban.
> Then at 14:01 he denies the speech about body bags, later he says that people were laughing.



6:23 he denies that altaf used any violant language

14:01 the host says altaf said, '*he says to people, we gonna put you in body bag*' actual altaf said refering to the feudals that we gonna prepare your bag and he never said to the audience that we gonna prepare your body bag, and it was merely sarcasm about the policy of MQM to end feudalism, sarcasm never had literal meaning to it, farooq sattar keot saying that it has been taken out of context and you must agree that it was taken out of context and altaf didnt threatened anybody it was mere sarcasm


----------



## RazorMC

darkinsky said:


> 6:23 he denies that altaf used any violant language
> 
> 14:01 the host says altaf said, '*he says to people, we gonna put you in body bag*' actual altaf said refering to the feudals that we gonna prepare your bag and he never said to the audience that we gonna prepare your body bag, and it was merely sarcasm about the policy of MQM to end feudalism, sarcasm never had literal meaning to it, farooq sattar keot saying that it has been taken out of context and you must agree that it was taken out of context and altaf didnt threatened anybody it was mere sarcasm



Aray bhai, I was worrying about nothing then.

All those people were killed _sarcastically_ and the terror grip on Karachi is just a snide remark to the feudals. Makes everything ok now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

RazorMC said:


> Aray bhai, I was worrying about nothing then.
> 
> All those people were killed _sarcastically_ and the terror grip on Karachi is just a snide remark to the feudals. Makes everything ok now.



aray bhai you are fed propaganda

target killings dont happen too much in MQM areas, the worst effected areas like lyari, manghopir, kemari, sher shah, garden are not MQM areas

kati pahari are not MQM areas, quaidabad, banaras, sohrab goth, superhighway and asif square are not MQM area, MQM wins from orangi but but talibans have taken refuge in that area and thats why MQM MPAs have died in orangi, malir is not MQM area

korangi is not MQM area, gadap is not MQM area

all MQM areas are far more developed and least crime areas of karachi

every single crime happening in karachi is not because of MQM

MQM doesnt even control karachi as the administrator appointed by PPP runs karachi and not MQM

you can easily do business in MQM areas without fear of extortion and target killings because these areas are controlled by MQM where crimes dont happen too much

area wise MQM doesnt even have 50% of karachi see this







the biggest constituency iNA258 is not an MQM area

the second biggest constituency kemari was also not MQM area in last five years, lyari was also not an MQM area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazorMC

darkinsky said:


> aray bhai you are fed propaganda
> 
> target killings dont happen too much in MQM areas, the worst effected areas like lyari, manghopir, kemari, sher shah, garden are not MQM areas
> 
> kati pahari are not MQM areas, orangi town in MQM area but talibans have taken refuge in that area and thats why MQM MOAs have died in orangi
> 
> korangi is not MQM area, gadap is not MQM area
> 
> all MQM areas are far more developed and least crime areas of karachi
> 
> *every single crime happening in karachi is not because of MQM*
> 
> MQM doesnt even control karachi as the administrator appointed by PPP runs karachi and not MQM



I can agree to the bolded part and somewhat to the other parts as well. MQM alone can not be held responsible for Karachi's issues. But MQM routinely collects bhatta from traders and threatens rivals and internal opposition is stifled. Their association with criminal elements is also well known and they have been involved in grabbing land.

Please don't tell me that this is not true, because I have gathered this from reliable first-hand sources.

Even though I do not support ethnic politics, MQM has played a part in raising a political voice for Urdu-speakers and other migrants. But their reliance on violence against their rivals and even their own supporters has really got Karachiites terrorized. A peaceful MQM will be able to do much more for Pakistan.


----------



## darkinsky

this is NA258, it is more the 70% of the Karachi and its not even controlled by the MQM






this is the small portion of Karachi which comes under MQM






you can easily eliminate baldia, korangi, orangi, lyari, site, malir, half of faisal town)linked to GADAP_ from them too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

RazorMC said:


> I can agree to the bolded part and somewhat to the other parts as well. MQM alone can not be held responsible for Karachi's issues. But MQM routinely collects bhatta from traders and threatens rivals and internal opposition is stifled. Their association with criminal elements is also well known and they have been involved in grabbing land.
> 
> Please don't tell me that this is not true, because I have gathered this from reliable first-hand sources.
> 
> Even though I do not support ethnic politics, MQM has played a part in raising a political voice for Urdu-speakers and other migrants. But their reliance on violence against their rivals and even their own supporters has really got Karachiites terrorized. A peaceful MQM will be able to do much more for Pakistan.



abe mere bhai, the trading areas are located near kemari, saddar(hub of aman committee) the industrial areas like site, baldia, korangi and industrial areas of GADAP have heavy influence from PPP controlled areas

you can easily see all these area proximity with lyari, GADAP

i have already told you about the geography of karachi

the most hard core MQM areas are clifton, defense, gulberg, gulshan, gulistan e jauhar(faisal cantt), north nazimabad town and all these areas are very peaceful you can ask from any karachi guy


----------



## RazorMC

darkinsky said:


> abe mere bhai, the trading areas are located near kemari, saddar(hub of aman committee) the industrial areas like site, baldia, korangi and industrial areas of GADAP have heavy influence from PPP controlled areas
> 
> you can easily see all these area proximity with lyari, GADAP
> 
> i have already told you about the geography of karachi
> 
> the most hard core MQM areas are clifton, defense, gulberg, gulshan, gulistan e jauhar(faisal cantt), north nazimabad town and all these areas are very peaceful you can ask from any karachi guy



Lo, Gulistan-e-Jauhar kab se peaceful ho gya?
Aur Hyderi se bhatta PPP ko jaata hai ya kisko?

These areas are better than most other areas of Karachi, I agree. Clifton and defense is PPP or PTI btw.


----------



## darkinsky

RazorMC said:


> Lo, Gulistan-e-Jauhar kab se peaceful ho gya?
> Aur Hyderi se bhatta PPP ko jaata hai ya kisko?
> 
> These areas are better than most other areas of Karachi, I agree. Clifton and defense is PPP or PTI btw.



merey bhai there are not only political bhatta collectors, but there are independently working criminal mafia too, even police is also involved in bhatta, but hyderi etc all these are very safe areas, hyderi is neighbour to north nazimabad

as i said that half of gulistan e jauhar(faisal cantt) is very peaceful area, and its because i myself live in gulistan e jauhar area

half of the area is controlled by ANP and its absolutely lawless, i can even show you the picture here







you can clearly see ANP flags from rabia city all the way to jinnah airport proximity areas



RazorMC said:


> Lo, Gulistan-e-Jauhar kab se peaceful ho gya?
> Aur Hyderi se bhatta PPP ko jaata hai ya kisko?
> 
> These areas are better than most other areas of Karachi, I agree. Clifton and defense is PPP or PTI btw.



lol you dont know anything last time clifton defense all came under MQM influence and not PPP, this time PTI has it, the elections were rigged, but half of NA250 like dehli colony are hard core MQM areas and clifton defense are also MQM influenced areas

now please understand karachi before you bullshitt MQM next time

there are pockets of PPP every where in katchi abadis(shanty towns) like safura goth in gulistan e jauhar and dalmia(near millennium mall), that area which has lyari express way etc

so there are pockets of PPP every where even in MQM constituency and crime rate is very high there


----------



## RazorMC

darkinsky said:


> merey bhai there are not only political bhatta collectors, but there are independently working criminal mafia too, even police is also involved in bhatta, but hyderi etc all these are very safe areas, hyderi is neighbour to north nazimabad
> 
> as i said that half of gulistan e jauhar(faisal cantt) is very peaceful area, and its because i myself live in gulistan e jauhar area
> 
> *half of the area is controlled by ANP* and its absolutely lawless, i can even show you the picture here
> ..
> you can clearly see ANP flags from rabia city all the way to jinnah airport proximity areas
> ..
> lol you dont know anything last time clifton defense all came under MQM influence and not PPP, this time PTI has it, the *elections were rigged*, but half of NA250 like *dehli colony are hard core MQM areas* and clifton defense are also MQM influenced areas
> 
> now *please understand karachi* before you bullshitt MQM next time
> 
> there are pockets of PPP every where in katchi abadis(shanty towns) like safura goth in gulistan e jauhar and dalmia(near millennium mall), that area which has lyari express way etc
> 
> so there are pockets of PPP every where even in MQM constituency and crime rate is very high there



I know about Karachi because it is my city. Your point about ANP and PPP thugs is right, but you overestimate MQM support in educated zones. The middle-class supports MQM, but those who have not been brainwashed by the MetroTV propaganda have realized that PPP and PTI offer much better alternatives to MQM in Karachi. ANP should be booted out because they are worse than MQM.

PS: Elections were definitely rigged. How else can MQM continue getting exactly 15000 or 30000 votes ?? As for NA-250, people came out to support PTI even though MQM tried to intimidate them into backing off. A PTI representative (Zehra) was killed by MQM and even then PTI did not back out.

The sooner MQM realizes that violence has backfired on them, the better it will be.


----------



## darkinsky

RazorMC said:


> I know about Karachi because it is my city. Your point about ANP and PPP thugs is right, but you overestimate MQM support in educated zones. The middle-class supports MQM, but those who have not been brainwashed by the MetroTV propaganda have realized that PPP and PTI offer much better alternatives to MQM in Karachi. ANP should be booted out because they are worse than MQM.
> 
> PS: Elections were definitely rigged. How else can MQM continue getting exactly 15000 or 30000 votes ?? As for NA-250, people came out to support PTI even though MQM tried to intimidate them into backing off. *A PTI representative (Zehra) was killed by MQM* and even then PTI did not back out.
> 
> The sooner MQM realizes that violence has backfired on them, the better it will be.



dramebazi band karo, zehra was not killed by MQM it was killed by PTI themselves, why PTI didnt even register FIR for her murder

you PTI chamchas make too much conspiracy theories


----------



## arushbhai

Darkinsky, tu MQM ka ghulaam hai, just like all those other slaves who go to his telephonic jalsas and clap whenever they are asked to clap. Tum sub ghulam ho altaf hussain kay. Tumhara na agay na peechay. Bus sirf altaf hussain. You guys know very well if you say a word against altafu, you will be sent home in a body bag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Loved the short documentry. Can any one help me in finding the aik din geo episode with altaf bhai, that clip in which he is cooking in his u.k house.....i love his dramabazi and humour


----------



## Gentelman

He cares for Pakistan...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

so @darkinsky wazzup here?


----------



## darkinsky

Marshmallow said:


> so @darkinsky wazzup here?



stop mentioning me

if you have any arguments, then make other wise dont try to bother me again


----------



## arushbhai

darkinsky said:


> stop mentioning me
> 
> if you have any arguments, then make other wise dont try to bother me again


Himat say kaam lay mere bhai. MQM ko achay say represent kar warna tera bhi kahin Rabta committee wala haal na kar day tera altafu. Ye na ho kay altaf tujhe bhi phone pe galian dena shoro kar day


----------



## Marshmallow

arushbhai said:


> Himat say kaam lay mere bhai. MQM ko achay say represent kar warna tera bhi kahin Rabta committee wala haal na kar day tera altafu. Ye na ho kay altaf tujhe bhi phone pe galian dena shoro kar day



oh dun worry.....MQMerz pizzd off thes days cuz their leader is gunna lockd up soon durin ramadan n dat is makin thm very angry...

understand their condition buddy


----------



## RazorMC

darkinsky said:


> dramebazi band karo, zehra was not killed by MQM it was killed by PTI themselves, why PTI didnt even register FIR for her murder
> 
> you PTI chamchas make too much conspiracy theories



You are looking at MQM from a supporter's point of view. Try to look at it from a neutral perspective.

The reason for MQM's disastrous policy-making has been a lack of internal criticism. Try to point out the flaws and then rectify them before time runs out.

And please, stop pretending that PTI killed Zehra. They don't have MQM's policy of killing its own members. _Imran Farooq ko yad karlo_.


----------



## darkinsky

RazorMC said:


> You are looking at MQM from a supporter's point of view. Try to look at it from a neutral perspective.
> 
> The reason for MQM's disastrous policy-making has been a lack of internal criticism. Try to point out the flaws and then rectify them before time runs out.
> 
> And please, stop pretending that PTI killed Zehra. They don't have MQM's policy of killing its own members. _Imran Farooq ko yad karlo_.



is it proved that MQM killed imran farooq?

is it proved that zehra was killed by MQM

bas baqwas kerte raho purae din


----------



## RazorMC

darkinsky said:


> is it proved that MQM killed imran farooq?
> 
> is it proved that zehra was killed by MQM
> 
> *bas baqwas kerte raho puae din*



_London mai itni tension ho gayi kya_?

_Jahan baat sahi thi wahan maine agree kara_ but I think you will continue to keep your eyes closed towards MQM's fault. I honestly don't care about MQM dying out but all MQM-supporters need to think about their party's future.

*Take Care and Salaam*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

RazorMC said:


> _London mai itni tension ho gayi kya_?
> 
> _Jahan baat sahi thi wahan maine agree kara_ but I think you will continue to keep your eyes closed towards MQM's fault. I honestly don't care about MQM dying out but all MQM-supporters need to think about their party's future.



apna kaam karo jaa ke

i asked you has MQM been proven as the killer of IF or not

and you still didnt answer me why PTI failed to register FIR against zehra shahid?


----------



## RazorMC

Marshmallow said:


> oh dun worry.....MQMerz pizzd off thes days cuz their leader is gunna lockd up soon durin ramadan n dat is makin thm very angry...
> 
> understand their condition buddy



Don't take his/her rudeness seriously. Earlier, another senior member told him to stop mentioning also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> is it proved that MQM killed imran farooq?
> 
> is it proved that zehra was killed by MQM
> 
> bas baqwas kerte raho purae din





  I'm damn sure he went to England on MQM payroll and he meets taafu secretly and promotes the cause of MQM in england

Jis ka namak khaye ga, us ka wafaadar bhe to ban kar rahy gaa na !


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> I'm damn sure he went to England on MQM payroll and he meets taafu secretly and promotes the cause of MQM in england
> 
> Jis ka namak khaye ga, us ka wafaadar bhe to ban kar rahy gaa na !



sahi kaha, jis ka namak khaya, us ka wafaadar bhe to ban kar rahy gaa na !


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> sahi kaha, jis ka namak khaya, us ka wafaadar bhe to ban kar rahy gaa na !



Imran Khan still bleeds green and all his achievements are dedicated to Pakistan and on other hand MQM aur TAAFU kaa sara khoon hi mashkook hai. MQM owe their allegiance to "Muhajir tag" instead of "Pakistani tag" and once in a while threatens to break Pakistan, while TAAFU owe his allegiance to Queen elizabeth.


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> Imran Khan still bleeds green and all his achievements are dedicated to Pakistan and on other hand MQM aur TAAFU kaa sara khoon hi mashkook hai. MQM owe their allegiance to "Muhajir tag" instead of "Pakistani tag" and once in a while threatens to break Pakistan, while TAAFU owe his allegiance to Queen elizabeth.



why is he partying in London when innocent pakistanis are dying in waziristan?

where is the drone protest now?


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> why is he partying in London when innocent pakistanis are dying in waziristan?
> 
> where is the drone protest now?



Is Imran khan heading a Law enforcement agency?

Drone protest will be done when he becomes fit, so he can led the rally himself!


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> Is Imran khan heading a Law enforcement agency?
> 
> Drone protest will be done when he becomes fit, so he can led the rally himself!



he is not fit and still partying


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> he is not fit and still partying



Yeah because he is Mard e momin


----------

